# Everstart maxx 800amp failed to jumpstart 4 cylinder



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

I just purchased this 800amp jumpstarter 120psi tire inflator and it failed to jumpstart a 2006 9-5 4 cylinder saab. I have 90 days to return it to local walmart. Is that what i should do and maybe look into the 1000-1200amp jump starters. A 550-650 cranking amp vp-75 vp-78 starts my 99 v8 corvette no problems. Does this just not have 800 amps. Whats a better jumpstarter tire inflator? stanley 1000-1200 or duracell 1000amp but is 100-130$. Walmart everstart max also has a lithium battery jumpstarter that will hold a charge for up to 12 months.


----------



## Texican57 (11 mo ago)

Did it turn the engine over, but it didn't start?

Or did it not even turn the engine over?


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

barely cranked it one time half way over like battery was dead get a 1200-1400 amp lithium jumpstarter. Im going to return it and may try this one 1400 peak amps lithium battery holds charge 12 months.EverStart Maxx MJ1200E1400 Peak Amp Portable Lithium Jump Starter with Air Compressor and USB Powerbank - Walmart.com

You have 90 says to return it to local store if product doesnt so what its supposed to.


----------



## Texican57 (11 mo ago)

When was the last time the vehicle you are trying jump start actually ran?

If at the house I use a plug in battery charger/booster.

I've only used the portable one on my truck when the wife left the lights on.

Old truck, lights on buzzer quit a long time ago.


----------



## House Designer (Oct 4, 2019)

Just look at the size of the wire leads and clamps leading to the jumpstarter. That wire is in no way big enough to carry 800 amps. Check and clean your car's battery connections, and apply some dielectric grease to the terminals and battery posts. Then try again.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

I have #2 welding cable for my solar system


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Texican57 said:


> When was the last time the vehicle you are trying jump start actually ran?
> 
> If at the house I use a plug in battery charger/booster.
> 
> ...


It had just started 10 minutes before no problems. The alarm was going off as i was going to get gas for my 99 corvette so i came back tried to start it dead battery. Tried the jumpstarter and barely cranked engine 1/2 over a couple times.

I read on a duracell or durlast jumpstarter they said 400 amps but 800 peak amps may have been a different jumpstarter/tire inflator. Im going to return it and try the lithium 1400 peak amps tire inflator lithium battery holds charge 12 months.


----------



## Nut'n'Done (Nov 28, 2021)

Have you checked all the cables? The battery appears to be 11 month of 2020. If the battery is good then it sounds to me as thou you have a ground issue that needs to be looked into.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Nut'n'Done said:


> Have you checked all the cables? The battery appears to be 11 month of 2020. If the battery is good then it sounds to me as thou you have a ground issue that needs to be looked into.


i tried both on top of the cables at post and side block terminals just before the battery post on the cars battery connectors. I read somewhere duralast or a different one said 800 peak amps but 400 amps so 800 would be the peak amps not sure why they would have the original half that 400 amps.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Nut'n'Done said:


> Have you checked all the cables? The battery appears to be 11 month of 2020. If the battery is good then it sounds to me as thou you have a ground issue that needs to be looked into.





Justwayne said:


> i tried both on top of the cables at post and side block terminals just before the battery post on the cars battery connectors.


I think Nut'n'Done was suggesting to check the other end of the main cables (at the starter and the engine block). 



Justwayne said:


> It had just started 10 minutes before no problems. The alarm was going off as i was going to get gas for my 99 corvette so i came back tried to start it dead battery.


If I'm understanding what you wrote there, that doesn't sound like a battery problem. Car batteries don't usually go dead in 10 minutes (unless there's an explosion involved). Sounds more like a bad electrical connection.

Have you tried jump starting with jumper cables from another vehicle?


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

I have two batteries both i charge out them in the car they last a few months due to a battery drain. But i did fully have it charged 2-3 hours it cranked over 3-4 times in a 10 second period before running my jumpstarter to dead. I have another 12 volt battery that will drop right in and start the car no problems. Done it maybe 10 times the last 2 years swapping to different batteries both having fully charged on a battery charger but was purchasing an emergency jumpstarter tire inflator. This thing would probably start a lawnmower and possibly start a car 1 time fully charged. I think its a problem with the equipment.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

The bad battery may also be internally shorted and sucking all the power from the jumpstarter. You might try the jumpstarter connected directly to the battery cables, but with the battery disconnected.

The jumpstarter may not have the output it claims, either due to a defective battery, or due to the way it's designed. We have an electric scooter (basically a powered skateboard with a handle) for my daughter, and we were very disappointed in how slow it was, right from the beginning. I finally replaced the battery (for $20), and man, now it takes off like a rocket when she presses the button! (So much so that my daughter is hesitant to ride it now, but hopefully she'll get past that)


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

HotRodx10 said:


> The bad battery may also be internally shorted and sucking all the power from the jumpstarter. You might try the jumpstarter connected directly to the battery cables, but with the battery disconnected.
> 
> The jumpstarter may not have the output it claims, either due to a defective battery, or due to the way it's designed. We have an electric scooter (basically a powered skateboard with a handle) for my daughter, and we were very disappointed in how slow it was, right from the beginning. I finally replaced the battery (for $20), and man, now it takes off like a rocket when she presses the button! (So much so that my daughter is hesitant to ride it now, but hopefully she'll get past that)


Yes for the last 2 years the car had a bad alternator diode that would sometimes cause a battery drain after 2-3 months. I swapped it with a stock 08 saab 9-5 factory bosch alternator with 114k miles as they are 260$ new and it does the same. The car can normally be jumpstarted by jumper cables easily. I think eventually ill do a alternator diode test to the one i put on the car to see if thats whats causing the battery drain. The car has 156k miles 06 9-5 saab 4 cylinder turbo 260hp. When i was swapping it with the 08 factory bosch alternator i seen it already had the newer style higher amp bosch 2 year reman alternator that tested with a bad diode so that would cause a battery drain as it would leak power back thru one of the alternator positive posts with the car off. Both alternatos tested good 14.5 volts with autozones belt machine but they have no way of testing the diodes which if they are bad will drain the battery with the car off. I have 2 batteries one was from a different car. When one dies 2-3 months i fully charge it back to 12 volts and the car runs 2-3 months before killing the battery then swap batteries.

The reason i had bought the jumpstarter tire inflator was just that in case of stranded at work you wouldnt have to ask someone for a jumpstart instead could use the station jumpstarter.
Well i returned it to walmart this evening and 48$ will be credited back to my account.

I may give the one i listed above a try the 1400peak amp 120 psi inflator for 77$ as its lithium battery holds charge for 12 months.

I was looking at jumpstarters and read somewhere they say peak amp 800 but actually only putting out maybe 400 or half the amps. Not sure where the peak amps come from. So the 1400amp lithium from walmart would be my next thing to try as they have a 90 day return frame if the product doesnt perform as it should. 1400amp should still atleast have 700 amp jumpstart capacity.

I see the noco boost does say up to v6 engines and 3.0 diesel. GB40 1000 Amp 12-Volt UltraSafe Lithium Jump Starter For Up To 6-Liter Gasoline And 3-Liter Diesel Engines

Whats the good noco boost or other lithium battery for v8s and all vehicles or other affordable jumpstarter tha people have had good luck with? Most good ones are 150$-300$

There is also the vector for v8s Vector 1200 Peak Amp Jump Starter, Dual Power Inverter, 120 PSI Air Compressor, Two USB Charging Ports, Rechargeable PPRH5V (homedepot.com)


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

This is directly from the stanley 1400amp description not sure why it would have 700amps but 1400 peaks amps.

So with the stanley youd atleast have 700amps of jumpstarting thats why i think the 800 peak amp seems like 400amps or close to a dead battery.


700 instant amps and 1400 peak amps has the power to jump start cars and trucks without the need for another vehicle
Built in 120 Volt AC recharging cube keeps your portable power ready to go
Stanley 1400 Peak Amp Portable Car Battery Charger with 120 PSI Air Compressor and 3 USB Charging Ports J7C09D (homedepot.com)


----------



## Luvapottamus (6 mo ago)

Justwayne said:


> barely cranked it one time half way over like battery was dead get a 1200-1400 amp lithium jumpstarter. Im going to return it and may try this one 1400 peak amps lithium battery holds charge 12 months.EverStart Maxx MJ1200E1400 Peak Amp Portable Lithium Jump Starter with Air Compressor and USB Powerbank - Walmart.com
> 
> You have 90 says to return it to local store if product doesnt so what its supposed to.
> View attachment 688332


Look how tiny the cables are....You didn't notice because you were looking at the neato USB ports....LOL

I use a spare car battery with a handle and my old thick jumper cables to jumpstart things. It would be better to have a 14 or 15 volt battery pack though.....

Or higher stepped down to 14 internally.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

He got it cranked. That was back in March. Check the dates.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

I returned it to Walmart as it said 800amps PEAK amps and startes up to v6 vehicles. My 99 ls1 Corvette battery is 650cca and 06 g6 550cca the smallest batteries and they start the car fine. 

The tire Inflator worked but on home depot's description of these jumpstarters they say 800 peak amps and under description 400 constant amps which isn't enough to regularly jumpstart a 4 cylinder engine. That's means the advertised peak amps they only put out half constant amps. I may try the Everstart Maxx 1400peak amps jumpstarters tire inflator. It has a lithium battery which last up to 20 jumpstarts according to the ad. The lithium battery holds charge longer 1 year charging intervals vs the led acid battery which needs to be charged monthly to hold a charge. The advertised 1400 peak amps should put out 700 constant amps as much as a standard battery enough for v8 vehicles. Walmart has a 90 day return policy if the product doesn't function as advertised.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Buy yourself a big boy charger once and be done with it. Found this one on one of our local auction sites.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Justwayne said:


> 400 constant amps which isn't enough to regularly jumpstart a 4 cylinder engine.


If it's really putting out 400 amps, it should be enough, unless it's really cold.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

If it is a digital it will only put out the amperage once before it has to reboot. I had a Schumacher that did that. Worthless. As soon as the starter skips or you let go of the ignition, it will reboot. You don't need 400 amps to start a car. I believe it is mostly advertising hype.

That 225 amp charger will spin my 5.9 Cummins exceptionally well on Start mode.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

LOL... here we go again. Those lame "jump starters" with small lead acid batteries are a joke. They just can't produce sufficient amps for starting except in maybe a few ideal cases. Otherwise they are OK for charging your phone or maybe running an air pump. Or maybe jump starting a mower. Maybe. Get a good lithium ion starter like a NOCO or somesuch.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

Its a car with a battery drain a normal jumpstart works from another vehicle. Every couple of months the battery dies completely the next day when trying to start the vehicle. I think its a faulty alternator diode but could be something else.

I think the lithium everstart maxx 1400 peak amp will work if not it can be returned thats the only other option 80$ is alot of money. I mainly need the tire inflator and can be carried or used portable.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Parasitic drain.


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

yes i think its a faulty alternator diode that goes bad the original saab bosch reman on the car with 2 year warranty had a bad diode that let it parasitic drain back thru one of the the positive terminals. The thing is it read 2000 one day then 0 a few months after when i checked it again after directly swapping a 08 114k saab 9-5 alternator original bosch on the car that does the same thing every couple months. They both tested good at autozone just that diode i think lets it have a parasitic it could be something else it works great then one day every couple months come back to start its dead. That diode prooved to sometimes test good with a multimeter when i looked up alternator diode test.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You've had this problem for MONTHS and haven't changed out the alternator, yet??


----------



## JustinRaney (Jun 1, 2018)

actually i did but months later it did the same thing i forgot to double test the alternator diode on the car i went back and checked the original alternator that i removed 5 hr long process on 06 saab 9-5 and tested good so im suspecting the parastitic drain sometimes comes from the alternator diode failing. The problem is its 200-300$ for the replacement bit i havent confirmed with the multimemeter on diode test if the one i put on the car is bad first before spending the 200$-300$.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

May seem like a lot of $ but at least it should work. As opposed to the cheaper one you have that just won't work. There is no value in that. I have had a couple of those lead acid ones. I learned the lesson like you might be learning now. So now we keep it at the farm for the mowers. Although $80 sounds a bit cheap to me for a good lithium unit. But I haven't really looked into the details of this one.



Justwayne said:


> I think the lithium everstart maxx 1400 peak amp will work if not it can be returned thats the only other option 80$ is alot of money. I mainly need the tire inflator and can be carried or used portable.


----------

